# Am I evil? well then yes I am!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So sorry about that. If only closed minds came with closed mouths. Wasn't there a little ditty in the bible about judging not lest ye be judged and all that jazz? Sanctimonious much?

I've never had anyone say anything to me, but I do get a number of weird looks when I go on about our Halloween plans. 

And it's not like we even sacrifice virgins very often around here... they're so very hard to find nowadays. 

That reminds me of a quote:
I distrust those people who know so well what God wants them to do because I notice it always coincides with their own desires.
-- Susan B. Anthony

.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow! nice quote Frankie's Girl.also, the alter is pretty dry around here too.lol


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Had a similar situation happen a few years back, only it was said to my face. I challenged the ignorant so and so to show me any evidence that the devil had anything to do with halloween, or to find anything in my display that was satanic. Then challenged him to do some reserch about the origins of Halloween and told him that when he came back I would accept his appology. The bible thumpin' dumbass never came back. Oh, and to clarify, I am a Christian, and perhaps a bit more educated than their "Youth Pastor".


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree spookineer. most people who dont'understand the holiday usually are ignorant and uneducated about the oregins.I too am a christian. why can't people just have fun? these values they have bestoed upon theirselfs are out out of date anyway.I wish people (not only the type like in my orgional post) would get their head out of the sand. sorry for my spelling.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I know where the pastor is coming from. A lot of churches have those beliefs about Halloween. I have always thought that if you are going to keep out Halloween decorations, then you must also keep out Christmas decorations. Many of the current day Christmas traditional decorations have just as many pagan origins as Halloween. I mean I've been to churches that felt this way about some aspects of Halloween, but the Sunday night before Christmas they would have a Christmas Program. Afterwards they would go to the dining hall and exchange gifts. They actually had Santa Claus come, and hand out candy canes to the smaller kids. Which I don't have a problem with. However, if you're going to comdemn one holiday why not the others? Some churches just don't get it. I've always decorated for both Holidays equally, and anyone not liking it....oh well.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

yep.I decorate all out for christmas and most holidays.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I like the door to door bible peddlers.. the ones to promote their religion. Two years ago we are talking late October, week before Halloween. My house decked to the tilt. Saw a group of people out dropping off flyer's at all my neighbors houses....except mine they avoided my house like the plague.... he cant be cured.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I worry about that type of thinking....my kids have friends at school they'd like to invite to see our haunted house but Im wary of sending an invite for fear of offending someone.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep, been there, done that, got the t-shirt. 

I just posted earlier in another thread that we have a couple at the end of our street that tells their kids that we are celebrating "Satan's birthday" and they leave every H-ween night and go to a church lock-in. (No doubt to pray for our twisted little souls!) LMAO!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

My pastor came to my home haunt and LOVED it! He told me a story about when he was a little boy and his very first costume that HE picked out was a DEVIL costume! His father was a pastor as well. I grew up in the era when Halloween was fun- you get to dress up and get free candy- I still see nothing wrong with it but I have been accused of devil worship- I am no longer friends with that person!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL not many pastors would admit to wearing a devil costume. Sounds like you have a good natured pastor


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Halloweiner you hit it right on the head. Just about every holiday has some kind of pagan influence. I respect christianity as well as all religions. We can't say that anyones beliefs are the one and only true belief. But I love the way the bible was writen long ago but so many changes have been made to it in the centuries. Of course every religion will evolve but some people just make it seem like their religion hasn't. Go back and read some history PEOPLE! 
I have never had anyone openly complain about my display. A friend and I were discussing halloween one day and he didn't approve of it . He said kids were going around like beggars and he didn't like the whole pagan association. But he let his child do it. Now I like the guy and would not tell him that he was wrong. He was very religious carried a bible and was a recovering crack addict. Surprise! LOL One day he told me he was at a party and there were some people smoking crack there and offered him a hit. And he took a hit. After that all the B.S. he had been shoveling my way was all dumped back on to him. LOL


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Some people are very closed minded and are simply convinced that whatever they believe is the way all people should believe. Anyone who does not listen to others and understand that their beliefs are simply their own opinion are ignorant or just plain stupid. What's right for me is not right for all... at least I understand that.

I'm sorry, I just hate to hear stories like this because I know a guy who "found god" after he was devastated by his ex-wife. I understand that finding God is better than finding a gun and completely losing your mind, but at the same time he now goes around criticizing people who "haven't found god" and insinuates that they're evil because they don't believe as he does. I just think it's ridiculous. I feel he has every write to believe what he does, but he has no right to tell me that I don't have the same right. Not that I'm not Christian. I am, but he is way over the top. I guess if I'm not like him I won't be going to heaven, but at least I'm getting used to what that other place will be like with all of my Halloween decorations. 

I love Halloween and think it's fun. I decorate my house all spooky, but after everyone leaves my annual party, I don't go down to a devil-worshipping room in the basement and pray to the evil one. I simply enjoy making the holiday fun.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Most of the guests that tour our house think the decorations and props are really cool. I had a lady last year at our party that came up to me and told me that I was "disturbed". [she saw the prop body in the coffin in our dining room- which doubles as the funeral parlor]

My mother is a churchgoer every Sunday. While she doesnt approve of my Halloween love, she has never discouraged it. My sister,who is also very religious, once told me- "you need to decorate just as much for Christmas or it just wouldnt be right!" I actually do decorate for Christmas, but my Halloween items outnumber the Christmas stuff! Oh well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

BLAKKHEART said:


> Halloweiner you hit it right on the head. Just about every holiday has some kind of pagan influence. I respect christianity as well as all religions.



I was born and raised Baptist BTW. Just so you all know where I come from. Yes I believe a lot of things that many in this forum don't. I just can't see pounding anyone over the head with my own beliefs. Some Christians (Maternal Grandmother is the most vocal I've ever met) are that way because that's the religious experience they have had. I didn't. Doesn't mean I'm embarrassed about my religious beliefs. I just feel I am not so holy enough to be trying to tell anyone that I'm right, and they're wrong. I for one have always felt that Fall and Halloween time are my favorite time of the year. Always have been, and always will be.

I once attended a church in Georgia that did that lock-in thing on Halloween. They still let kids dress up. They just had to be some type of Bible character. I think they called it their Fall Jamboree. 

That church I mentioned in my first post above has one of the most popular "Halloween Houses" in Southern Tennessee btw (Scare Mare). All of their scenes were something to do with death or horror, but could not contain any kind of supernatural characters like ghosts, or demons. Even they used to get criticism from other churches in their area. Oh well. Go figure.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I have some personal experience on both sides of the coin.

I used to be Pentecostal, hardcore, all the way. I remember what it's like to see the vast majority of people around you as doomed to a burning, screaming eternity, and desperate to do and say most anything to help them. It's a horrific world view, and it makes God so small and powerless. The fortress mentality is encouraged in a number of the more charismatic churches, and the "us vs. them" attitude is abundant. It's very enticing and empowering, being on the winning team, having the secret wisdom, and dismissing real debate and honest questions as satanic attacks on your faith. More and more I came to realize that my fellow pentecostals weren't terribly interested in knowing god and people as they much as they wanted prepackaged, easy-to-swallow answers. Mystery and struggling with complex emotional or philosophical issues were dismissed or painted as black or white, often times closing off people whose problems weren't so simple. It's a frozen dinner worldview, the ramen soup of theology.

I read online recently a christian defending the holiday, and the article was apparently widely read. First of all, he clarified that though Halloween had a number of pagan practices, so did giving presents on birthdays and decorating with evergreen and holly at christmas, as a number of you have already mentioned, but All Hallows was certified by the early church, and was never attacked in the way that Christmas was during the Reformation. 
Further more, this author considered it a healthy holiday for christians, because it mocks the fears of mankind through the centuries. Death, the dead, the creatures of the wild, the unknown, loss, pain, disease, insanity... all are reduced to a glorious punchline on All Hallows. We embrace our fears and acknowledge them, therefore gaining some ownership of them and the courage to face them should they ever come calling. The idea being that God is love, and no fear can exist in the presence of love ( a quote from Paul, I believe, no idea which letter). Granted, Paul also said avoid even the appearance of evil. What many modern charismatics fail to realize is that Halloween has the appearance of theater and fun and make-believe, not evil.
Also, there's the community influence of leaving the light on and handing out candy on Halloween. It helps build neighborhoods and shows an unfrightened, friendly and confident face, instead of hiding out in churches and giving the night over to some medieval version of the devil.
So who knows?
Maybe some of the churches are starting to wake up and realize that Halloween isn't about glorifying evil, but instead recognizing fear and embracing imagination. Or, on a more cynical note, some have decided it isn't going away and are now trying to figure out how to use the holiday, like handing out Chick tracts or making Hell Houses.

In the end, remember, anyone who would dare tell you what is wrong with your relationship with God will likely not approve of your clothes, your language, your politics, your musical tastes, the movies you watch or the books you read. 
Humanity loves pretend and imagination, and will always seek an outlet. Halloween, from the 70's to the modern day, the age of the rising evangelical christian movement, has exploded from being a half an aisle of candy and masks in a grocery store to huge superstores of amazing props and costumes. It isn't going away, it's evolving and growing right before our eyes.


----------



## quick5pnt0 (Sep 9, 2007)

A church in my area actually puts on their own Halloween party!!! That's right, they decorate the front lawn, serve free food and have music. It's held on Halloween night so that all of the trick or treaters in town can stop by on their way by. 

The reality is that the pastor you're speaking of is either really uptight or is looking to make some extra money for the church by making you feel like you've sinned. It's absurd and he should be ashamed of himself. If anyone is sinning it's him.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

The main problem with closed minded people its not their right to sit in judgment. If I remember right the practice of dressing up in costumes was to fool evil spirits into thinking you were somebody else. Just about any aspect in our culture has some kind of pagan influence. I have been and for ever will be a die hard halloweenier! Long live the great pumpkin, Charlie Brown.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

read this story:
http://urbanlegends.about.com/gi/dy...wp-srv/national/horizon/oct98/hallo101498.htm
sorry for the long address.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

You know... some people are just absolutely nuts. This subject got me thinking, so I did a search and came across this article which is both educational (to some extent), but also ridiculous. If you choose to read the whole thing, be sure to read the last paragraph first so that you know the context from which this person has written this article...

http://www.exposingsatanism.org/halloween.htm

I just have to ask one question of the writer of this article... is it the goal of most people in this world to take the fun out of EVERYTHING??? I think this person is lying about having TOT-ed as a youth. I think he/she was not allowed to by his/her parents and now resents all people who were able to (and currently do) enjoy this holiday.

Just found this article as well. Funny how people with certain points of view can twist things to further their agenda like in the first article. This article seems a little more reasonable...

http://paranormal.about.com/od/paranormalgeneralinfo/a/aa103106.htm


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't believe that a PASTOR of all people wouldn't know the origins of Halloween....  I mean hello, _All Hallows Eve_, anyone? 
I realize that pagan and other traditions got mixed up with it, but the same thing happened with Xmas for goodness sake, and no one is out there saying Xmas trees are evil, are they? (well, maybe some are...)


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*wow*

Wow! I didn't know how passionate you all might be about this subject.I love the stories and opinions! now I dont feel so alone(little old evil me)please more !


----------



## wickeddiana (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow thats sucks that some people are so narrow minded and uptight. I have never met anyone like that. Maybe because I live in LA and no one there seems to care too much about how others decorate their homes. 
To me halloween is just fun and it brings back happy childhood memories. Those that don't appreciate it are simply not worth my time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

HauntedHorror said:


> I can't believe that a PASTOR of all people wouldn't know the origins of Halloween....  I mean hello, _All Hallows Eve_, anyone?
> I realize that pagan and other traditions got mixed up with it, but the same thing happened with Xmas for goodness sake, and no one is out there saying Xmas trees are evil, are they? (well, maybe some are...)


Actually, the article Haunted Host posted has a link to an article from the same folks all about how Christmas IS evil. 
To be fair to them, we can't be too harsh, simply because they're total whackjobs. They profess and link to anti-Jewish, anti-Catholic, and pro-dominionist (as in 'we must take over the world or God will kill us all) ministry sites; they're just plain out of their minds... so they think there was a Celtic Lord of Death called Samhain (long-exposed as a fallacy), and that skulls are an age-old multi-cultural symbol of Satan (evidence for this is totally non-existent, whereas evidence that skulls are NOT symbols of evil is rampant throughout the world!) and so on. 
If I cross folks like this in the street, I spit at them. Ignorant animals like dominionist Christians are no different than radical Islamists. They'd both kill you to save you, and deserve nothing but ridicule.

Whew, okay. I feel better now.

Mike C.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Whoa, I know I came across the article of a nut, but I didn't realize the extent! I need to be more careful what I Google, huh? This kind of stuff can poison your mind.

On point though, if a person agrees with the opinion of "whackjobs" (perfect word) like this, it just shows you who the EVIL person is. I think we should all keep the source of that article in mind for the next time someone tells you that you're EVIL for decorating as we do for Halloween. Just tell them that their opinion coincides with that of dominionist Christians who also think that Christmas is EVIL. It'll be a great retort for those that are so narrow-minded!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

wickeddiana said:


> To me halloween is just fun and it brings back happy childhood memories. Those that don't appreciate it are simply not worth my time.


I think this is pretty much the bottom line. Well said wickeddiana.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

I love Halloween, always have...always will. Im also a Christian. I think I can identify with Halloweiner because he said he was raised a Baptist....so was I. 

When I was a wee lad our church used to always have a haunted house and that stopped in the late 70's sadly. Well Im still a member of that church, my personal relationship with God has had its ups and downs to say the least, and this will be my second year working with a presentation called Judgement House. It's not as hardcore as those "hell houses" that someone else mentioned but it does take the audience through different scenes where a story unfolds about a group of friends and something tragic happens and some of the characters die. The audience gets to see what happens to those that believe and those that dont through scenes of the afterlife. Its well done and I work in the makeup department. We had a car accident scene last year and poured on tons o blood! YAAY! So that is what my church does in October.

Me.....personally....I decorate the house with gravestones, spider webs, bats and the like. I usually don my Nigh of the Living Dead tshirt and skeleton hand gloves and take the kids trick or treating. SO I celebrate the holiday with no convictions because I am free through Christ to do so and I am not glorifying evil in any sense. Someone said it best that Halloween was a time of imagination, facing fears and bringing together of the neighborhood.....to that I say CHEERS! I totally agree!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I'll throw in my two cents as well.

Are there people out there that are bent on shoving God down your throught, yeah. But, I think they're the minority.

I'm a practicing Christian. I've been a Christian Camp counselor for 5 years, a former youth director, and I am CURRENTLY applying for a position as a Youth Director at the Methodist church I attend (I find out if I got the job tomorrow!!).

Anyway, Halloween has been my favorite time of year since I was TOT'ing in the womb! I decorate my house as much as possible, I share my thoughts about Halloween with other church members, and one of those church members throws a halloween party every year for the church kids (though it isnt' affiliated with the church).

I have no problems with anything that goes on with Halloween. Go as hard core or as cutesy as you want. This holiday is, just like several others have already mentioned, a fun, imaginative time.

I don't want to reiterate everything that's already been said, but I think there are some awesome points from some other Christians that have already posted. 

Now, if you bring up the 'traditions' of Christmas, that's what I have problem with. We, as Christians, have taken that day and screwed six ways from Sunday. That's probably an entirely new thread, though.

Bottom line,
Only you know your relationship with God. Between you and Him, you decide what you do. Me personally, I say, keep doing what your doing. If you got someone that riled up with your display, that you're doing something awesome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

True enough, DT... if they're shooting at you, you're doing something right!


Mike C.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Ah, God, save me from your followers!

Personally, I find it very difficult to believe that ANY God would even CARE whether you decorated your house or not for ANY holiday, let alone how......something tells me that God would be much more interested in who you are inside and how you treat others on a daily basis. I've never bought into the whole "I can do whatever I want, as long as I confess it on Sunday I'll be forgiven".

In my experience, I have found that those who are creating all the hubbub about something are usually the ones who are most insecure about their belief, and need to denigrate others to feel better about themselves.

Or, in the words of the immortal Bard......Me thinks thou dost protest too much.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Talking about church. I don't want pick christians. But the priest at my grandmothers church was sent to prison for theft. He had stolen alot of money. When people looked into his past they found out that he had been moved from a church where he was suspected of molesting a child which we don't know for sure I should add. But when he took their money thats when he was sent to prison. How messed up is that that.


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, good thread, but very sad that this type of conversation happens. We used to have a neighbor family that always spoke ill of our display, never celebrated Halloween, and openly showed disdain towards my family (my kids, too!) for our display. I'm also a Christian, but that doesn't mean I can't have any fun!

Most people really enjoy our display, and it certainly takes me back to my childhood when the entire neighborhood got together to visit and have a good time.

Well, the judgmental neighbors finally had enough...they moved 2 years ago and we haven't heard from them since. I only feel bad for their own children and how sheltered a life they lead. God be with them when they get into the REAL world and must learn to deal with the ACTUAL evil that can be out there, not this silly little fun holiday we call All Hallows Eve!

Keep Haunting!
-Chris


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Ilove It all, Iguess what it boils down to is that it's all for the kids and the longing for us to experience it all over again.when we wern't subjected to the overbering thoughts of close minded people. ahh the memories /door to door ,the new smell of your casper costume , the way it cut your nose and made you sweat .and that little hole we use to stick our tongue out of. That my friends, is freedom without worry. please more !


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> And it's not like we even sacrifice virgins


We do up here. Muhahahahaha!!!

lol


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I was raised a Jehovah's Witness and everything is evil in that religion! LOL Now that I am a adult I celebrate Halloween they way I want! With my kids we all enjoy it. Religion is a fine thing to a degree but many have to learn to respect others and live and let live.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Coffindan said:


> When I was a wee lad our church used to always have a haunted house and that stopped in the late 70's sadly. Well Im still a member of that church, my personal relationship with God has had its ups and downs to say the least, and this will be my second year working with a presentation called Judgement House. It's not as hardcore as those "hell houses" that someone else mentioned but it does take the audience through different scenes where a story unfolds about a group of friends and something tragic happens and some of the characters die.


My grade school (catholic/christian) had a big Halloween party every year, complete with a really well done (for a gradeschool) haunted house, with no skimping on the blood or scares! It was NOT a "Hell house" type thing at all but a typical lowish-budget haunted house... For example one year included an area with witches brewing a big cauldron, a maze room with 'bloody' cloth as the maze and hanging wrapped 'bodies', and a graveyard scene with Death and a scare with someone popping out of a coffin, etc... I always loved Halloween as a child as much as a I do now, so I loved the parties. One year I went through the haunted house so many times that one of the volunteers suggested I stay in it and help scare people, which I did.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

I have fond memories of my mom dressing up as a devil and being part of one of those haunted houses when I was a kid. My mom the devil.....and she is a very Christian woman. Thanks mom for showing me that I can have fun!

And if there was no Halloween celebrating I would have never been able to dress up as a mad scientist in the second grade and attending the grade school Halloween party and discovered the Castle Films digest versions of The Incredible Shrinking Man and The Thing From Another World!! Those two films changed my life!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> So sorry about that. If only closed minds came with closed mouths. Wasn't there a little ditty in the bible about judging not lest ye be judged and all that jazz? Sanctimonious much?
> 
> I've never had anyone say anything to me, but I do get a number of weird looks when I go on about our Halloween plans.
> 
> ...


How do we even know there is a god? I mean we don't really know. History from around those times proves what? And if people google search the history of halloween and what the real meaning is then I don't think they would ***** as much.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> And if people google search the history of halloween and what the real meaning is then I don't think they would ***** as much.


I used to have a copy of text that expained it quite well, but I can't seem to find it now.

I did a quick Google search and found these (as well and many other misleading religious sites)

http://www.neopagan.net/Halloween-Origins.html

http://www.history.com/minisites/halloween/viewPage?pageId=713



> *Trick-or-Treat?*
> 
> Some trace the origins of present day "trick-or-treat" to Samhain, which was the supreme night of demonic jubilation. Spirits of the dead would rise out of their graves and wander the countryside, trying to return to the homes where they formerly lived. Frightened villagers tried to appease these wandering spirits by offering them gifts of fruit and nuts. They began the tradition of placing plates of the finest food and bits of treats that the household had to offer on their doorsteps, as gifts, to appease the hunger of the ghostly wanderers. If not placaed, villagers feared that the spirits would kill their flocks or destroy their property.
> 
> ...



Well... I guess we can all blame the Irish and Scottish for all the trouble that happens on Halloween. 




j/k lol


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

I have had to deal with people (at my work place) that think I'm a Satanist, and they tell this to other people. I am a Pagan, that leans more towards the Chaos portion of life/world/self. And I am very into Halloween and Goth. But to have my workplace "Peers" actually ask me about it or even refuse to work with me, is nuts. It's funny when some of them, tell me that they were told I worshipped Evil and after they got to know me, and my all Black as well as fingernails, and my "Child Like" enthusiasm for Halloween and Decorating the yard/house. It is like they opened thier eyes to the fact that it is not always about appearences or "FAITH". Every year especial around Halloween I deal with it, even in the neighborhood. 
Seven or so years ago when we first moved in, we were the only house that had any Halloween decorations out and I think there was only 12 TOTs. Now the n'hood has at least 7 houses out of 16 that decorate, even if it's just a pumpkin it still counts. And there is a friendly competition to see who can get the first decoration out. And they do try and keep up with us. Even the candy quality has majorly gone up as well as the TOT count (48). And we are refered to as "The Halloween House"


----------



## Adventuress (Aug 23, 2007)

Spats,
I appreciate your insight. People are trying to neatly categorize and organize their opinions on the good and evil of Halloween, religion, politics and their own lives to simplify and come to immediate often unalterable decisions. The ability to reassess and see merit in others viewpoints allows us to appreciate the contributions each of us make to this world in our own unique way. Halloween for me has always symbolized a great means of expression. My family has always loved decorating for this as well as Christmas, Thanksgiving, etc. Holidays have a great way of bringing people together to celebrate life! Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You're most certainly welcome, glad folks found it useful.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

> And if people google search the history of halloween and what the real meaning is then I don't think they would ***** as much.


Exactly!



> The ability to reassess and see merit in others viewpoints allows us to appreciate the contributions each of us make to this world in our own unique way.


Very well said!


----------



## Living Dead (Oct 18, 2005)

I always find it funny that these people only want to go after the easy issues, half the kids today are on drugs killing each other in gangs. The war in Iraq, poverty, disease, government corruption and yet what are they bitchen about? Halloween!


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

Every year I get the same letter from a neighbour who wants only "Fall Colors" displayed at Halloween. I have also gotten pamphlets and religious tracts damming me to hell for my decorations...that all said, I have also gotten Japaneese tourists who speak not a word of English come to my house and take photos with their arms around my monsters...the overwhelming majority of kids and adults telling me how much they love and look forward to my display...so, the rewards and kudos far outweigh the negative comments. So I choose to ignore the negative stuff.


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Hideous Creature said:


> Every year I get the same letter from a neighbour who wants only "Fall Colors" displayed at Halloween. I have also gotten pamphlets and religious tracts damming me to hell for my decorations...that all said, I have also gotten Japaneese tourists who speak not a word of English come to my house and take photos with their arms around my monsters...the overwhelming majority of kids and adults telling me how much they love and look forward to my display...so, the rewards and kudos far outweigh the negative comments. So I choose to ignore the negative stuff.


Perhaps you should just send that neighbor a note saying you want only spooky and gory decoration for Halloween, no "Fall Colors". Or you might just send him a response stating that you are displaying "Fall Colors"...these guys had a bad "fall" and split their heads open.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow I couldn't handle that every year hideous creature. don't know how you stop from tellin them off .you must be 1 tough cookie!fall colors... yes orange black brown yellow green I use them all in my decor ,mixed in with a little red..flesh..bone white..lol.


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah a few years ago me and my dad were advertising for our haunt in our neighborhood. He had on this gigantic skeleton pirate creature reacher costume on and I had some lame skeleton mask on but whatever. Anyway this one van circles around us (we were on an "island" except it was surrounded by road, not water) and she screams "DEMONIC, YOU'RE BOTH DEMONIC" and she probably circled around us about 5 times screaming that. So anyway 30 minutes pass by and suddenly the same van comes back with 4 more people inside all screaming "DEMONIC." I actually found it quite hilarious... and she was VERY serious, it wasn't just a joke. But whatever, those boring ridiculously religious people can go jump off a cliff for all I care. (and yes I'm religious too... but that was just stupid)


----------



## wickeddiana (Sep 10, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> Yeah a few years ago me and my dad were advertising for our haunt in our neighborhood. He had on this gigantic skeleton pirate creature reacher costume on and I had some lame skeleton mask on but whatever. Anyway this one van circles around us (we were on an "island" except it was surrounded by road, not water) and she screams "DEMONIC, YOU'RE BOTH DEMONIC" and she probably circled around us about 5 times screaming that. So anyway 30 minutes pass by and suddenly the same van comes back with 4 more people inside all screaming "DEMONIC." I actually found it quite hilarious... and she was VERY serious, it wasn't just a joke. But whatever, those boring ridiculously religious people can go jump off a cliff for all I care. (and yes I'm religious too... but that was just stupid)


Next time make sure to have some eggs handy just in case they show up again...


----------



## silcrest (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. Often the popes are very rigid in thinking... Don't take care, it isn't the decoration which makes a human evil...

Silvia


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

scorpio said:


> I like the door to door bible peddlers.. the ones to promote their religion. Two years ago we are talking late October, week before Halloween. My house decked to the tilt. Saw a group of people out dropping off flyer's at all my neighbors houses....except mine they avoided my house like the plague.... he cant be cured.


Lucky, they made up for you by hitting my house three days IN A ROW! Two days before, the day before and the day of. By Halloween, I yelled through the closed door, "Go away!" Man! I hope they don't do that this year. 

On a side note, my cousin said if you have a garden gnome in your yard, they wont come to your door. Where can I find a gnome army?


----------



## wickeddiana (Sep 10, 2007)

dionicia said:


> On a side note, my cousin said if you have a garden gnome in your yard, they wont come to your door. Where can I find a gnome army?


Oh, are Garden Gnomes considered evil too? Haha...not very shocking at all.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Hahha. Well, I think you should invite the pastor inside your house for dinner. I wonder if he is judging you by more than just your house decorations. Prove him wrong. And if he still thinks otherwise, you still have Devils Night!!

But I grew up catholic, and our church always put the Haunt up when I was in high school. I usually volunteered to help set it up. All Hallows Eve is halloween. And the next day, for a catholic is a day of obligation All Saints Day. We could go into the deeper history, all the sites have the same CNN type one sided, water down "facts" which are largely inaccurate. Most of these sites research came from a google search and is taken as gospel.

In the end, Halloween for a kid is a time to have fun and dress up, and extort candy from the neighbors. That within itself is not evil. Anyone that does not want to participate leave the light off. Actually, it gives a young child socialization skills to meet neighbors under parental supervision.

But there should be limits on Halloween. In Detoit, thirty years ago it was illegal for a man to dress as a woman except on Halloween. But would you let your kid dress up as anything? A terrorist, a huijacker, a kkk member? Also, candy should be inspected by an adult. The whole night should be monitored by a parent.

Until thats illegal or I am sued, I am going to continue to improve my decorations and Halloween adult PARTYS- and even if then I might continue. I just hope no one faints this year on my doorstep!!


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

We live in "the Bible belt" and also get a few strange looks when our house is decorated. Not many of our neighbors do much decorating of their own and almost all of the churches in my area hold "Fall Festivals". HOW LAME! As a child I enjoyed being scared as much as scaring people, and not once did I feel like I was worshipping the devil. And still don't.
Contrary to popular belief (bible beaters, etc.), we still live in a free country. Free to choose our own religion and religious practices. To me, any religion condemning another is ridiculous. Your personal relationship is what really matters anyway. I grew up in church and even as a child I could see that people would wear "masks" when they were in church. Isn't that even worse? I would much rather wear a fake mask than walk around as a fake. And furthermore, it always seemed to be the ones that try to condemn others the most were the biggest fakes, only doing so to make themselves seem superior. NOT!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

We live in the 'bible-belt' of Illinois, so we're well familiar with all the "Halloween is evil...EVIL!!" mantra that comes out of the fundamentalist churches. Happily, most people in the community are in it for the fun, so they roll their eyes when someone starts spouting off on the 'evils' of Halloween.



Spartan005 said:


> Yeah a few years ago me and my dad were advertising for our haunt in our neighborhood. ... [Anyway this one van circles around us ... and she screams "DEMONIC, YOU'RE BOTH DEMONIC" and she probably circled around us about 5 times screaming that. ... So anyway 30 minutes pass by and suddenly the same van comes back with 4 more people inside all screaming "DEMONIC."


Now _that's_ downright scary. I think *Detroit* has the right idea; invite the pastor over during the season. You win either way: if he doesn't come, he looks foolish, and if he does, he'd actually need to be polite and treat you courteously (ie: like a human, not _sub_-human pagan.)


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to admit that I also live in the bible-belt area, with thumpers galore. While I have yet to decorate for halloween past the old kiddie style window pics and the cute little sign my hubby bought for me that says "be-witched"( I wish I had the time to really devote to it, I have soooooo many ideas!!) 

Anyway we do for christmas with the typical manger scene(that our youngest daughter likes) , but we have a special little something for daddy & I to enjoy...and thats our almost life size Santa & his Poopin' Reindeer! LMAO 

Hubby found a funny cartoon strip years ago before we met and after we were married he asked if I could design & paint it if he cut it out...well yuppers the deed is done and so Santa's Reindeer poop on the front lawn every year. 

I'm just waiting for someone, anyone, to say something....hehehe

I figure it this way...although I grew up as a catholic, I no longer practice going to church since I was hit with the whole fire & brimstone aspect. The first church I attended as a child was all about love & the second and third were not...Not my cup of tea!! I mean talk about hypocritical, I'm talking about the clergy first and the congregation second....oh well, I'm stepping down from the pulpit now *backs away slowly*

But I do however remember the sayings that may give someone a moments pause...

You know the " Let him without sin, cast the first stone" or there's always "Judge not lest ye be judged" good old bible study class...LOLOL


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow, I have never had such problems with Bible thumpin Halloween Haters except for the Jehovahs Witness that lived next door when I was a kid. I always loved Halloween and there was never an issue. As a Catholic I never heard talk of Halloween as evil, why would the church condemn it as its All Hallows Eve for catholics anyways?

I was born and raised in So. California, folks really didnt care much either way. People either handed out candy or they didnt but no one seemed particularly passionate about _any_ holiday for that matter. It was that typical So Cal attitude.

Then in 1986 we (mom, little bro & I) move to New Hampshire, a tiny state in New England where they _do_ celebrate holidays with gusto and these Yanks even profess their loyalty to the Red Sox and Patriots in their obituaries. Nothin laid back about this place. They even talk fast and after all these years I still have trouble with their accents.


At first I was put off by this.

But now I say God bless 'em all, I love it !!

thanks to their attitude I found my true calling and I now decorate my house to the nines like I always dreamed of and the neighbors have never complained. 

For the most part New Englanders are pretty accepting of all beliefs. Okay so they had a little problem back in 1692 in a Massacusettes town called Salem but that _was_ a few hundred years ago. Their descendents are probably living somewhere in the Bible Belt today.

Just yesterday one guy stopped to ask when we'd have everything out cos his little boy is looking forward to it. One of the Presidential candidate's neighborhood supporters left a brochure with a hand written note saying she was looking forward to our "Halloween House"

From all I have ever read about "the Bible Belt" I can say I am so glad my mom chose to move us here rather than some of the more "popular" destinations. Sure it may be warmer down in the South but thats from the fire and brimstone.

I will say it now:

"Thanks mom!!!!!"


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Why on Earth would anybody want to invite a moron like this "youth pastor" to dinner--for any reason? Nobody's going to change this pompous idiot's mind. His type already knows it all--truth is whatever petty and self-serving vision they choose to read into whatever they consider to be the "word of God." 

I'm sure he'd see the occasion as a god-given journey of glory, a chance to go among the unbelievers and minister to them. Why give him the brownie points? And consider the possibility you'd open the door to further contact. Eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww!!!

I was raised a Methodist (and by the way--did you know that John Wesley insisted that one who did not believe in Witches and, of course in the prosecution and killing of those "found to have practiced witchcraft" could not be considered Christians?), but as a born skeptic I was never able to buy in. Now I agree with Albert Einstein and prefer to believe in the God of Spinoza. 

One of the reasons I never felt a part of the church was that there were wayyyyyy too many officials in it that I knew to be, well, idiots. And the God they described was, unsurprisingly, just as stupid as they were. I could simply never believe that a Supreme Being could be anything like the critter they chose to pray to. Sadly, the christianity practiced by a great many of its adherents seems little more than another brand of devil worship--promising absolute loyalty and unquestioning service in return for immortality and the smiting of one's enemies, with the whole part about loving one's enemies pushed deep into the background. 

One of my very favorite things about Halloween is in fact the chance to poke my tongue out at this kind of moral incompetence. I just love it when they disapprove. 

So--build your haunt, make it dark and scary, and tell your nephew that your think his youth pastor is an idiot. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## Reliac (Jun 30, 2006)

My only encounter was when my friends aunt, sugessted I should do a hell house. Buy the time I was done reading about hell houses I was so pissed of I had to go listen to some satanic black metal to cheer me up.  (that's what I always do, it gets all the anger out). I am athiest and believe in some satanic philosophies. I want to get this straight though SATANISTS DON"T WORSHIP SATAN!!! They are there OWN god!!!! I don't dislike christians, but I do hate the christian religian 

Sorry If I offended anyone....


- RELIAC


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*wow*

wow I cant believe this thread is still goin! by the way ,the incedent with the pastor only made me want to do more and more! and I agree with ALOT of points. also reliac, I'm not offended thats for sure.Is that you in your avatar or king diamond? I cant see it well.its cool


----------



## Reliac (Jun 30, 2006)

Yea that's me 

All hail black metal!!!! lol

Yea, Even though I don't believe in a god I can't say that there in not one 100%, but most likely there is not one so I'm going to live MY life how I want.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

sounds like we have the same taste in music, I like mine heavy and dark.you make the throne?


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

My cousin is a jahova wittness. she came down from florida in late august to visit, and biy was she weird. Any way she tried to talk me into joining her colt and I said now. It was bad 
I wasn't even aloud to use this forum when she was in the house. I tried to log on but she unpluged the computer and I got in a ton of trouble. Next she ripped up all my haunted house floor plans. These plans took me all year to make and I had no copies. I asked her why she did that and she told me jahova told her to. I don't get why halloween is seen as evil. 
I was in my front yard last year and setting up my grave yard, and some guy walked right up on my lawn handed a bible and told me to read it or a was going to hell for promotng such and evil place. Since when is a gravyard evil. Death is a real thing that happens to the good and the bad. I have also had religouse people in front of my house directed kids to their halloween church party before they even went throught my haunt. They did not want the kids in my haunt. I wish people would see I'm just being A nice guy, giving the kids something fun to do, and having fun with my friends. I just don't get it.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow thats extreme! glad that didn't happen to me. there would be "hell to pay" LOL


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Hiding her bible for 2 days was plenty of payback. I still never want to see her again.
halloween is't it I also Get harassed about my music and and my cloths. I wear alot of black.
And i contantly have a metal band shirt on. I was the kid at school who everyone was afraid
of. If people don't want to get to now me, THat is their problem. I know that
I am A nice guy and thats all that counts.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

yea, I'ts a shame human small mindedness dosen't just stop at a couple of decorations at halloween


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I could go on and on but I I don't want to hi jack the thread.


----------



## Reliac (Jun 30, 2006)

Haverghast my birthday is the 16 as well. I am pretty much in the same stereotype as you, I almost never have a band shirt on. lol

Yea I made the throne,

and some of my favorite bands are 
Dimmu borgir
Dark funeral
Arch enemy
Behemoth
Gorgoroth
ect

How about you guys?


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

that throne is cool! gotta make one someday for halloween (and keep it up all year)as for bands king diamond ,venom, slayer and more that also got me looked at, just like my halloween decorations. Isn't it sad?funny.... If they look at you evil,and think your evil....isnt that evil?


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

When I were my lamb of god shirt people ask me if they are a christan band. I tell them they are just a metle band that has nothing to do with evil, or religion. The people look at me and 
insist that they are an evil band, and that I should be ashamed of myself. I just shack my head and walk away. It's even worse when I wear my ozz fest shirts. People ask why I would go to such an evil concert venue. I tell them I like the music. most people shack their heads and walk away. P.s. sorry I got off topic I just don't understand why people have to worry about others buisness.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess they don't have any problems in thier own lives and feel they should save us from ourselfs


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

If people think they have no problems in their life they are lying. Last time I checked lying was a problem.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I do remember something about that lying thing, some book I've read..... lol!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I've read some of that book to.


----------



## wickeddiana (Sep 10, 2007)

People always need something to complain about.


----------

